

Observations While Living Without A Fridge For Almost A Month - zinnaglism
http://lukas.zinnagl.com/2012/05/observations-while-living-without-a-fridge-for-almost-a-month/

======
lbotos
Can you explain what you mean by "I’ve spent more money on food than usually
(which is a postive effect imo)"? Most "average" people want to minimize
food/living expenses.

